

Tech's time of tumult - shifting to a mobile, ad-supported, on-demand, socially-connected, truly global network in technology - gibsonf1
http://money.cnn.com/2007/10/19/technology/kirkpatrick_global_tech.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2007101912

======
gibsonf1
_"The recent moves by old-line enterprise firms SAP and Oracle to buy other
vintage software companies are just the last gasps of the old regime. The
remaining players are consolidating, and the agglomeration is about capturing
maintenance revenue from longstanding customers who can't move quickly to the
new.

But the future is software delivered as an on-demand service over the net by
suppliers like Salesforce.com (Charts), who sell on a per-user, per-month
basis."_

I think this is the next _big_ trend in tech - on a par with business flocking
to Lotus 123 when it first launched. I'm guessing the adoption numbers will
skyrocket next year - time will tell.

